# LLVM 3.0 Is Now Scheduled To Arrive In November



## alie (Sep 19, 2011)

Read the complete article here

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTkyMg


----------



## xibo (Sep 20, 2011)

So, it'll be in FreeBSD-9.0 ?


----------



## alie (Sep 26, 2011)

xibo said:
			
		

> So, it'll be in FreeBSD-9.0 ?



Anyone has an answer for this query? I was going to ask this question too


----------



## phoenix (Sep 26, 2011)

Considering 9.0 is now in BETA, getting ready for a release candidate, with a release just around the corner ... I highly doubt it.


----------



## xibo (Oct 1, 2011)

march values for newer architectures like westmere, which are those where clang would probably be especially popular due to "better support", are breaking with clang from 9-CURRENT though, while clang from llvm-trunk can build working -march=corei7-avx binaries (although AVX is still not enabled by default).

Of cause FreeBSD is in beta state, but a contrib merge isn't likely to become a big deal, and other rather large changes were commited during beta, too (e.g. capricom).


----------



## xibo (Dec 2, 2011)

it's out now.


----------

